# Gladesmen 15hp ss prop



## wildwest30 (Feb 22, 2012)

What ss prop are you guys using on the gladesmen with a 15 2stroke and what numbers are you getting?


----------



## wildwest30 (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone?


----------

